# Brushed or Brushless



## BriggsAnimal (Jan 30, 2008)

For yall that race touring cars...do you prefer brushed or brushless? Its a good mix at my local track and Im still on the fence about which way to go.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Are you already racing? 
Brushless is the wave of the future. Much less maintenance involved. Smooth power without worries.
Brushed still has is benefits. Usually less expensive. But you need to work on your stuff more to be competitive.
Go Brushless....


----------



## BriggsAnimal (Jan 30, 2008)

Not racing yet...but ready to get out there and I just couldnt figure out why the HUGE price difference and if the benefits were worth the $$ difference. Just purchased a JRXS-R


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

BriggsAnimal said:


> For yall that race touring cars...do you prefer brushed or brushless? Its a good mix at my local track and Im still on the fence about which way to go.


Im going to have to say brushless is better. There just so much more efficent, no maintinece, and now everyone can just work on there driving abilities instead of haveing to worry about motors.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

hey Briggs.long time no chat bro.definitely brushless.its more cost effective, with less maintenance.It also lets you worry about chassis set-up because your not having to spend time at the track fidling with motors between qualifiers.The price might seem like it costs more, but in a season I would go through at least 4-5 brushed motors at 30.00 each, but now I run the same 75.00 motor all season.And the next season, and the next before it finally needs a 10.00 set of bearings to re-juvinate it.so thats 75.00 in 3 seasons opposed to 450.00 to run the same 3 seasons with brushed motors.like I said WAY more cost effective in the long run.


----------



## BriggsAnimal (Jan 30, 2008)

Good advice guys! Hey 420...hope all is well! Looks like I spent too much time on this website, because now Im throwing out money for RC haha.


----------



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

Just put a brussless system in my T2-007 and wow what a difference. I was one of those guys talking that old school stuff cause I've been racing 15 years, but got tired of watching guys sit back relaxing while I crank on my motors. And still kick my butt. But now things are even since I got mine. So yes its more than better.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

that used to be me too big k.after I made the switch i thought I needed my head checked for putting it off for so long!!


----------

